# Ορολογία Gentoo και απόδωση στα Ελληνικά.

## pontifikas

Το Thread αυτό έχει σκοπό να αποτελέσει το λεξικό της μεταφραστικής ομαδας του ελληνικού Forum του Gentoo.Στο επόμενο post θα αναγράφονται οι διάφορες ορολογίες είτε του Gentoo ειδικότερα είτε του Linux και της Πληροφορικής γενικότερα.

Προεκειμένου να έχουμε μια ενιαία ορολογία και ομοιόμορφη μετάφραση 

όλα τα μέλη της ομάδας μετάφρασης θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο αυτές τις λέξεις.

Όποτε συναντάτε κάποια/ες λέξη/εις η οποία δεν αναφέρεται στο λεξικό(μιλάμε για ορολογίες όχι αγγλικά γενικά  :Razz:  ), θα γραφετε ένα post αναφέροντάς τες και θα συζητούμε σχετικά με την μετάφρασή τους.Μόλις καταλληξουμε σε κάποια μετάφραση η λέξη θα προστείθεται στο λεξικό και πλέον θα χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά.

Έτσι θα τελειώσουμε πιο γρήγορα και η διόρθωση θα περιοριστεί σε ορθογραφικά λάθη και αγγλικές εκφράσεις.

----------

## pontifikas

/*******Ορολογίες*******/

Driver = Οδηγός(ήχου, γραφικών, δικτύου κτλ)

Kernel = Πυρήνας

Modular = Αποτελούμενο από ενότητες

Module = Ενότητα

Open Source = Ανοικτού Κώδικα

Settings = Ρυθμίσεις

Source = Κώδικας

Σημ.:Αν δεν συμφωνείτε με την μετάφραση κάποιας λέξης διατυπώστε εναλλακτική με post στο thread αυτό.

----------

## pontifikas

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε λέξεις όπως 

Module = ενότητα

Modular = απότελούμενο από ενότητες

emerge = εγκαθιστώ

E-built = οδηγός εγκατάστασης

compile = Συντάσσω?

precompiled = Προ-συνταγμένα?

binary = εκτελέσιμο

sequencer = ??

CVS = ?

Σχετικά με το module έχει ήδη χρησιμοποιηθεί η λέξη "ενότητα" η οποία μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλή.Ο Deathwing την χρησιμοποιεί ήδη και νομίζω ότι και ο Parapente συμφωνεί.Τι λένε οι υπόλοιποι?

Σχετικά με τις λέξεις που ανέφερα?

----------

## Deathwing00

setting = ?

set = ?

TOPIC EDIT: Sticky

----------

## dimopoulos

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> setting = ?
> 
> set = ?
> 
> TOPIC EDIT: Sticky

 

ρύθμιση

ρυθμίστε ;

----------

## pontifikas

Νομιζω ότι "ρυσθμιση" είναι οκ.

Για αυτές που ανέφερα τι λέτε?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> Νομιζω ότι "ρυσθμιση" είναι οκ.
> 
> Για αυτές που ανέφερα τι λέτε?

 

Egw pantos kales tis vlepw. Prosthese:

interface = διαπροσωπεία

----------

## pontifikas

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *pontifikas wrote:*   Νομιζω ότι "ρυσθμιση" είναι οκ.
> 
> Για αυτές που ανέφερα τι λέτε? 
> 
> Egw pantos kales tis vlepw. Prosthese:
> ...

 

Διεπαφή ίσως??("Τώρα τι μας λές " θα μου πείτε.Και τα δύο κονγκολέζικα είναι)

Κάτι άλλο ρε παιδιά.Σχετικα με το modules:

Δεν κοτσάρουμε και την λέξη "αυτόνομη"(αυτόνομη ενότητα) διότι ανάλογα με το κείμενο μπορεί να μην μπορεί να γίνει σωστή απόδωση.

ΠΧ

 *Quote:*   

> Fully modularized sound drivers

 

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να πούμε "πλήρως αυτόνομους οδηγούς ήχου" 

από "Πλήρης οδηγούς ήχου υλοποιημένους σαν ενότητες."(που είναι και λάθος νομίζω)  :Confused: 

----------

## pontifikas

Άλλη λέξη:

Flags (Use flags)  = ?

Να πούμε "Παράμετροι" μήπως?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> Άλλη λέξη:
> 
> Flags (Use flags)  = ?
> 
> Να πούμε "Παράμετροι" μήπως?

 

Egw flags tha to kratousa opos einai. As poume, tin leksi kernel tha tin kratousa opws einai.

----------

## pontifikas

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

>  *pontifikas wrote:*   Άλλη λέξη:
> 
> Flags (Use flags)  = ?
> 
> Να πούμε "Παράμετροι" μήπως? 
> ...

 

Το "πυρήνας"(kernel) μου φαίνεται μια πολύ καλή λέξη και πιστεύω ότι δεν πρέπει να την αποφύγουμε.

Αλλά όλα είναι συζητήσιμα.Εγώ θα την βάλω πάντως στο λεξικό. Και αν συμφωνίσουν και οι άλλοι την βγάζουμε.

Αλήθεια πόσοι είναι στην ομάδα μετάφρασης?

----------

## Deathwing00

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*    *pontifikas wrote:*   Άλλη λέξη:
> 
> Flags (Use flags)  = ?
> 
> Να πούμε "Παράμετροι" μήπως? 
> ...

 

Ena pragma na ksekatharisoume. Tora tin localization guide tin paredosa. Me ta epomena documents omos, tha protina esena pontifika gia na ta tsekareis, oste i lekeis na einai i sostes kai meta na erxonte se mena gia na ta pernaw se XML. Me tin localization guide, pou einai kamposo mikroteri apo tin installation, exasa mia misi ora. Perimeno apantisi.  :Smile: 

----------

## pontifikas

Ότι έγινε έγινε.Μου φαίνεται όμως περίεργο.Δεν θα τα δώσουμε όλα μαζί?

Τέσπα.

Αλλά Deathwing00 αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγουμε.Το να χρειαστεί κάποιος να ανοίγει συζήτηση για κάθε λέξη που δεν του κάθετε καλά σε κάθε κομμάτι μετάφρασης(και είναι πολλά).Δεν έχω τον χρόνο να ελέγξω όλα τα κείμενα που θα γραφτούν.

Αν υπονοείς ότι το έχω πάρει πολύ ζεστά, έχεις δίκαιο γιατί μου αρέσει να κάνω σωστά ότι και αν κάνω. Από μέρους μου απεχθάνομαι μετά βδελυγμίας τις μεταφράσεις jargon λέξεων και θα προτιμούσα να μην γίνονται.Αλλά αφού ρε παιδιά είπαμε να το κάνουμε έτσι ας προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε την ζωή μας ποιό εύκολη όπως και αυτών που θα το διαβάσουν.

Και το λεξικό που θα δημιουργηθεί εδώ ενδεχομένως να αποτελέσει και επιπλέον μπούσουλα για τους νέους χρήστες.

Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *pontifikas wrote:*   

> Ότι έγινε έγινε.Μου φαίνεται όμως περίεργο.Δεν θα τα δώσουμε όλα μαζί?
> 
> Τέσπα.
> 
> Αλλά Deathwing00 αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να αποφύγουμε.Το να χρειαστεί κάποιος να ανοίγει συζήτηση για κάθε λέξη που δεν του κάθετε καλά σε κάθε κομμάτι μετάφρασης(και είναι πολλά).Δεν έχω τον χρόνο να ελέγξω όλα τα κείμενα που θα γραφτούν.
> ...

 

Entaksi, ama den theleis na ta peraseis... diladi, oti egine egine, etsi? Den tha to alaksoume. Kai mia pou ta leme, pwso metefrases apo tin ALSA guide? Tha ithela na arxiso na to pernao se XML giati meta mazevete oli i douleia kai prepei na eimai ores mprosta sto computer... protimo na ta pernaw komatia komatia.  :Smile: 

----------

## parapente

Κατά την γνώμη μου κάποιες λέξεις θα πρέπει να μείνουν όπως είναι αφού δεν υπάρχει με τίποτα ελληνική λέξη ή που ακόμα και ο αγγλικός όρος είναι μαλακία... Πχ. ebuild, binary package (γιατί τα άλλα δεν είναι binary;  :Confused:  ) κλπ. Επίσης τα αρχικά τα αφήνουμε όπως είναι (CVS). Τώρα όσον αφορά τα pre-compiled εγώ θα πρότεινα προ-μεταγλωττισμένα ή ακόμα πιο απλά "από τα ήδη μεταγλωττισμένα". Τα flags και sequenser δεν ξέρω... Το flags αν είναι δυνατό επειδή εμφανίζεται και στο make.conf καλύτερα να το αφήνουμε όπου γίνεται όπως είναι.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *parapente wrote:*   

> Κατά την γνώμη μου κάποιες λέξεις θα πρέπει να μείνουν όπως είναι αφού δεν υπάρχει με τίποτα ελληνική λέξη ή που ακόμα και ο αγγλικός όρος είναι μαλακία... Πχ. ebuild, binary package (γιατί τα άλλα δεν είναι binary;  ) κλπ. Επίσης τα αρχικά τα αφήνουμε όπως είναι (CVS). Τώρα όσον αφορά τα pre-compiled εγώ θα πρότεινα προ-μεταγλωττισμένα ή ακόμα πιο απλά "από τα ήδη μεταγλωττισμένα". Τα flags και sequenser δεν ξέρω... Το flags αν είναι δυνατό επειδή εμφανίζεται και στο make.conf καλύτερα να το αφήνουμε όπου γίνεται όπως είναι.

 

Me ta flags, simfono... mipos thelete simeoules?  :Laughing: 

Kai meta i leksi kernel... kai sta ispanika iparxi leksi gia kernel ala oute i kathigites tin xrisimopioun (emeis akoma ligotero  :Mr. Green: )

KAI MIN VARATE GIA TA ORTHOGRAPHIKA MAS LATHI!!!!!!!

----------

## MasterX

Το παρακάτω πώς μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά:

Build in the kernel or compiled as a module

Η ισοδυναμια module=ενότητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. Κανένας δε θα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει. Εκτός αν σε παρένθεση υπάρχει ο αγγλικός όρος.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Το παρακάτω πώς μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά:
> 
> Build in the kernel or compiled as a module
> 
> Η ισοδυναμια module=ενότητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. Κανένας δε θα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει. Εκτός αν σε παρένθεση υπάρχει ο αγγλικός όρος.

 

Pantos, ama kitakseis tis metafraseis stin 'installation guide' tha deis oti to valame se parenthesi.

----------

## parapente

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Το παρακάτω πώς μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά:
> 
> Build in the kernel or compiled as a module
> 
> Η ισοδυναμια module=ενότητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. Κανένας δε θα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει. Εκτός αν σε παρένθεση υπάρχει ο αγγλικός όρος.

 

"Μεταγλωττισμένο μέσα στον πυρήνα ή ως ξεχωριστή ενότητα."

----------

## Slammer

module = άρθρωμα

modular system = αρθρωτό σύστημα

Νομιζω οτι καπου το εχω δει ετσι.....

Το CVS μπορει να παραμεινει ως εχει (ισως με μια μικρή υποσημείωση για το τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο....)

Νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να το παρακάνουμε, μη φτασουμε στο σημειο να λέμε το CD συμπτικτο δίσκο   :Shocked: 

----------

## parapente

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> ...μη φτασουμε στο σημειο να λέμε το CD συμπτικτο δίσκο  

 

Όχι βέβαια... Το CD είναι πτηκτός δίσκος!  :Razz:  (Αν δω κανέναν να το γράφει έτσι...  :Mad:  ). Ας μην φτάνουμε στα άκρα. Το CVS δεν είναι λέξη και δεν χρειάζεται καν να αναφέρουμε τι είναι. Ομοίως όποιος δεν ξέρει τι εστί CD μάλλον κάνει λάθος να προσπαθεί να εγκαταστήσει το gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw na protino kati diaforetiko. Na metafrazoume tis leksis sta ellinika opos theloume kai meta na vazoume se parenthesi tin aggliki leksi oste na min iparksei provlima.

----------

## fungalnet

posoi exoun ftasei mexri to gentoo xwris Agglika, h kapoia allh Eurwpaikh glwssa (Fr, Es, De, ante kai It)

ligoi epeidh den yphrxe metafrash;

 :Smile: 

----------

